# Driveway Gate Training???



## Surrey (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all

I recently got me a GSD puppy and she is 13 weeks old. I have been teaching her basic commands such as sit, stay and fetch. One problem I'm facing is that I have a motorised driveway gate that I pull my vehicle in and out of when leaving and coming home. I have a smaller walk way gate as well that im using at the moment cause im scared she runs out.

Are there any good training drills I could teach her not to run out when pulling out of ny driveway and when pulling in. Would like to train her to stay in close proximity as well for security reasons. 

I'm having an absolutely awesome time with my puppy, and would like to give her good training from now onwards already. I'll appreciate any advice and training suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm sure you could train this, but I'd personally rather have a double gate, so you can drive in and out without her having access to that part of the driveway. Training can fail with tragic results, so better safe than sorry. Even if she doesn't actually run out of the yard when the gate is open, she could run under the car and you could end up hitting her. That happened to someone who was a member here a few years ago. One person was home and let the dog out to potty, and the other came home from work not realizing the dog was outside. He drove in and ran over the dog, who died.


----------



## Surrey (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The thing is I won't use the big gate until she is readily trained not to run out. For now, I have to park outside and wait till my wife plays with her while I pull in, and vice versa. I just thought there might be a few drills I could do in order to prevent her from running out into the road. I am a first time dog owner, so yes I have a lot to learn myself.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you could try not leaving the dog loose on the property unattended and you won't have to worry about it running out when you open or close the motorized gate pulling your car in and out.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Keep a leash and flat collar in your vehicle. Everytime you leave and go out the gate, and the dog is out in the yard, put on the leash and collar and tie him to something near the gate while you are leaving, as well as coming in the gate. Do not leave an unattended dog with a collar on. As he gets older and better trained, teach him to sit and use the "stay back" or a similar command. Do this every time you go in and out of the gate for up to a year of age. You can also have someone be with him on leash, at the gate while you are leaving and test to see when he is learning the stay back command when not tied out. If he ever tries to break the command, he should receive a quick, sharp correction, based on his age and amount of exposure to the command.


----------

